# ABTs and little smokies



## rick83

I got a couple friends coming over to watch the mayweather fight tonight...so my plan was to wake up and do a pork butt. Instead the weather around the KC area is 80° and my wife had plans for me to do yard work...lol. Since i didn't have time for the butt i'll just do some snacks. 













CAM00162.jpg



__ rick83
__ May 3, 2014





Some ABTs stuffed with diced up chedder cheese (i think it gives better flavor than shredded), cream cheese, green onion and garlic. Also some little smokies wrapped in bacon and i'll put a glaze of melted butter and brown sugar once the get close to done :) 













CAM00161.jpg



__ rick83
__ May 3, 2014


----------



## rick83

The finished product....the little smokies after the butter and brown sugar taste like honey baked ham :)













CAM00163.jpg



__ rick83
__ May 3, 2014


----------



## driedstick

Them look good, Very nice job 

A full smoker is a happy smoker

DS


----------



## padronman

Nice looking Snacks!!!

Scott


----------



## travisty

Nice! Anyone try ABT's with little smokies INSIDE them? I think that's my next smoker snack. Halve the jalapenos, spoon in a bit of cream cheese insert a lil' smoky, wrap in bacon and smoke.


----------



## crankybuzzard

Something like this?













ABT.JPG



__ crankybuzzard
__ Dec 9, 2015


----------



## dukeburger

Travisty said:


> Nice! Anyone try ABT's with little smokies INSIDE them? I think that's my next smoker snack. Halve the jalapenos, spoon in a bit of cream cheese insert a lil' smoky, wrap in bacon and smoke.


I've done that once or twice













DSC00397.JPG



__ dukeburger
__ Aug 22, 2015


----------



## travisty

Yes! those look amazing. I think ill make some like that for Christmas. So most stuff I have made in the past that I wrapped in bacon ended up just getting soggy and greasy. Do you guys cook the bacon first at all, or does the run off in the smoker mitigate that issue?


----------



## crankybuzzard

My bacon is basically raw when the ABTs get wrapped.  In my smoker I don't usually have an issue, but if the bacon needs a quick firm up or crisping, I drop them on the grill for a couple of minutes.


----------



## pit of despair

Travisty,

I make them like that all the time.  I change up the cheese sometimes, I even put pork rub in the

cheese mix, but can't stand limp bacon so I fry it a little and crank the heat on my smoker up to finish them off.

Teddy


----------



## travisty

DukeBurger said:


> I've done that once or twice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC00397.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ dukeburger
> __ Aug 22, 2015


@DukeBurger, those are probably the best looking ABT's ive ever seen, do you have a recipe/ walkthrough on here? How did you wrap your bacon?


----------



## dukeburger

I pretty much use Jeff's method and recipe (with a cocktail weiner instead of shrimp obviously), except I don't slice the bacon in half, I use the whole piece to wrap it.

I even put Bear's unstuffed snack sticks in them sometimes.

Here's Jeff's recipe and method. http://www.smoking-meat.com/july-3-2014-shrimp-cream-cheese-stuffed-jalapenos













DSC00390.JPG



__ dukeburger
__ Aug 22, 2015


















DSC00391.JPG



__ dukeburger
__ Aug 22, 2015


















DSC00392.JPG



__ dukeburger
__ Aug 22, 2015


















DSC00396.JPG



__ dukeburger
__ Aug 22, 2015


















DSC00401.JPG



__ dukeburger
__ Aug 22, 2015


----------

